# 2012 Full Part Teaser - Levi Gunzberg



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

This is my good friend Levi Gunzberg snowboarding. He is crazy good and all of the footage in this edit was filmed within 3 runs on New Year's Day. The dropping date of the full part is still undecided, but here's a little teaser to get you all stoked!

LEVI. - YouTube


(feedback on the filming/editing would be much appreciated. hate on his riding too if you want)


----------



## Ryan_T (Oct 18, 2011)

Slick. 

Music selection not my favorite...but that's subjective. As for the edit, it keeps a good pace, but feels like a random collection of footage without story and sorta just ends.


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

Ryan_T said:


> Slick.
> 
> Music selection not my favorite...but that's subjective. As for the edit, it keeps a good pace, but feels like a random collection of footage without story and sorta just ends.


thanks for the input....as i said before, 3 runs worth of footage...thats not very much. Filming for the full part will give it more of a story with more filler shots and intros/outros, stuff like that. i had no real ending either, I'm terrible at that kinda stuff when it ones to editing


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

cool a switch back butter 540


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

nice, levi still killin it i see. you need to make a trip out here this winter man.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> nice, levi still killin it i see. you need to make a trip out here *this winter* man.


got any idea when that's gonna be? :dunno:


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

yeah definetly cro...ill see you at nationals if i make it though


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

ShredLife said:


> got any idea when that's gonna be? :dunno:


ha yea, i guess i shouldve just said in the next couple months? god damn you "winter"


----------

